# Camper Conversio



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

So we have the option of bringing home an old camper trailer that hubby traded some truck tires for (yep, we're just as ******* as that sounds). He was hoping to get a summer of camping out of it and then strip it down for a flat deck trailer but frankly it's not really in good enough shape to warrant fixing up enough to sleep in and I really don't know why we need a 21' flat deck trailer... So I scolded him for traded perfectly good tires for it sight unseen. 
So then hubby suggested he haul this ugly thing home anyway - and I can convert it into another chicken coop. 
I can think of a few pros to a weather tight(ish) 8x21 insulated box, but do I really want to put this hideously thing in the yard, nor gut it.

Has anyone done this who can give some pointers?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I know others have done it but have no clue if they did anything to the outside to make it more attractive. 

From the sounds of it this things is in really rough shape cosmetically. Maybe post a pic when it arrives and the artistic folks on the forum can give tips.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It just may require too much work. You could cover it with T-1-11 plywood, but that would be like building a coop.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Oh goodness I don't want to touch the outside. The outside is uuuuuuuugly beyond repair. I wouldn't do anything to the outside other than hide it behind some trees LOL. 
I'm just wondering if it's worth it to gut and make into breeding pens, or if gutting a camper is a project best not done.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

robin416 said:


> Maybe post a pic when it arrives and the artistic folks on the forum can give tips.


This thing is not coming home unless I am well and truly sure it will be worth taking home!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Maybe plant some viney plants to grow up it or drape over it? It'd take some time but who knows.... you could have a ******* grape vineyard.


----------



## Cockadoodledoo (Jan 28, 2016)

I hoped I would have a trellis of beans on the sunny side of the chicken run. You should see the sad looking bean bed. So, yes, it takes time....but in my head it looks so great.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I wanted to do that with some Indian Runner (Virginia Creeper is another name I think) as its highly invasive and grows like crazy... I took a bunch of clippings from my grandfathers house and transplanted them. Pretty sure they're dead. I could seriously kill a fake plant.

Hubby is really trying to sell me on this "great trade" of his. Saying I can turn the cupboards and fridge into nesting boxes and remove the mattresses and put a rooster bar over the beds for poop boards. Good grief. I think he's hoping I'll agree to drag it home, get halfway through gutting it and tell him it's too much work - then he will get his flat deck trailer.


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

Hmmm, sounds like a great place for chickens if you live in a cool climate. Use a paint roller with rustoleum for the outside. Got a pic of it? That would help.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Virginia Creeper grows wild here. It looks too much like poison ivy or oak to me.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh, someone else that confused Virginia Creeper with Poison Ivy. I was avoiding a bunch of it until someone saw me hopping around it...


----------



## Greencastle (Jul 14, 2016)

If you Google "pictures of chicken coops" there are a few camper conversions to look at. They are cool!


----------

